
Performance: Showing versus Telling (2014) - luu
http://alistapart.com/article/performance-showing-versus-telling
======
jupp0r
I don't want everybody to always worry about performance. This would lead to
people spending their time optimizing non performance critical parts of the
software, creating hard to maintain code.

